
Sci-Hub is a scholarly litmus test - nkurz
http://svpow.com/2016/03/04/sci-hub-is-a-scholarly-litmus-test/
======
euyyn
I was on the "it's difficult" camp too, and this is well argued. Thanks for
posting it!

